# localhost statt Domain in der httpd-Log



## Clemens (15. Nov. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal wieder meine Logs untersucht, um ggf. zu sehen, ob ich noch etwas verbessern könnte. Dabei ist mir in der httpd-Log (in der ispconfig_access_log) folgende Zeile aufgefallen:

localhost||||-||||213.200.208.150 - - [15/Nov/2008:16:27:02 +0100] "HEAD / HTTP/1.0" 200 - "-" "WhatsUp/1.0"

Mir ist klar, dass irgendein Browser oder http-Client auf eine nicht existierende Domain/Subdomain auf meinem Server zugreift. Ich wüßte nun gerne, auf welche. Wie kann ich was auf meinem Server einstellen, damit ich künftig erkenne, um welche Domain es sich handelt? Ich habe schon mal nachgesehen, was der Apache an Direktiven für die Logfiles vorgesehen hat. Gefunden habe ich nicht wirklich etwas. Hat jemand dazu eine Idee?

Als nächstes stellt sich die Frage, was ist das überhaupt für ein Browser. Ich habe gegoogelt und herausgefunden, dass es das Produkt WhatsUpGold gibt, eine Netzwerkmanagement-Software. Mir ist auch klar, dass hinter Netzwerken spezielle Software steckt. Doch warum kommt der bei mir als Browser rein? Schließlich bin ich nicht in einem derartigen Netzwerk. Oder wird die Software auch benutzt, um IPs zu verschleiern? Jedenfalls kam keine Antwort, als ich nur 2 Minuten nach dem Zugriff von oben einen Ping auf die IP abgesetzt habe. In dem Fall verstehe ich das noch weniger, da diese Zugriffe so selten ist, als dass es sonst irgendeinen Sinn ergibt. Hat jemand dazu auch eine Idee?

Gruß


----------



## nedodu (17. Nov. 2008)

*Bei mir sieht es in der Regel so aus ...*

XX.XXX.XX.XXX - - [01/Nov/2008:17:46:18 +0100] "GET /files/story/01.gif HTTP/1.1" 404 1256 "http://url.fm/" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; de; rv:1.9.0.3) Gecko/2008092417 Firefox/3.0.3"

* Ab und zu so:*

XX.XXX.XX.XXX - - [01/Nov/2008:17:46:16 +0100] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 6414 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 6.0; de; rv:1.8.1.17) Gecko/20080829 Firefox/2.0.0.17 (.NET CLR 3.5.30729)"

* Ich denke das  "-" das Root Verzeichnis der Domain ist oder die IP angesteuert wurde. *Die Frage ist ansich echt interesannt.....


----------

